# What size for single buck?



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I am going to be building a condo for my bucks. My inspiration were cavy condos like this:







. Trays will be coroplast and the wire cage part will be mesh type stuff.

What length/width/height do you think would work best for single bucks?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your height needs depend largely on how you want to go about watering them. I use 5G tanks because that's as short as a water bottle can fit inside (my cats knock water bottles off tubs routinely, so I do tanks). You need an inch or so of bedding at a minimum, a half inch of gap before the water bottle nozzle, and then whatever height of waterer is inside the tub. If you want bottles to lay on top and the nozzles to go in, you need the length of the nozzle +3-4" for mouse space+1-2" for bedding. As for square area, again, a 5G tank has about a square foot, and that's more than adequate for a bachelor buck. If you don't plan on moving does into buck tanks for breeding, and will only ever have just the buck in these, you could certainly get away with less.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Water bottles will be on the outside like this: http://www.newcreationproductions.net/C ... viary.html. That's one reason I want to make a condo for them. Also I won't have to worry about them chewing bottles or me trying to figure out a way to hang them.

A square foot will certainly make it easier to figure what length/width to cut the coroplast.


----------

